# Boston's Green Line Extension



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 10, 2022)

The Green Line Extension (GLX) is the first significant extension since 1959 of the venerable light rail system which started as the first subway in North America in 1897. The extension has 2 branches one to Medford and a shorter branch to Union Sq. Somerville. These extensions will serve an area that has been devoid of rail service for some time.

Here is an article from WBUR the local NPR station about the extension which includes a short video preview of the Union Sq. branch due to open in March.









Here's what a ride on the Green Line Extension will be like. Take yours in March, T says


The first portion of the most significant MBTA expansion project in decades is roughly one month away from welcoming riders aboard.




www.wbur.org


----------



## Deni (Feb 22, 2022)

My wife went to Tufts for undergrad in the 90s, she would have loved having the Green Line go right from the middle of campus to downtown Boston.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 24, 2022)

The MBTA has announced that the opening of the Union Square branch of the GLX will be March 21

MBTA Announces Service Start Date for Green Line Extension


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 26, 2022)

From looking at the service alerts on the MBTA web site, it looks like on and after March 21, the E trains will be extended to Union Square and will be serving Science Park and Lechmere again.

When testing starts on the Medford branch, this will switch to the D trains going to Union Square (which is the final plan) and E terminating at North Station. Then once the Medford Branch opens this summer, E will run to Medford / Tufts.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Feb 26, 2022)

Hoping to catch the first train out of union square that day to see how things shaped up. 

Of course, this project has been criticized endlessly for taking so long. The reality is is that a project like this is a massive undertaking. In a way, it took exactly as long as it should of. 

In my opinion, 10 years actually isn’t all that bad when you consider the scale of some parts, especially the viaduct over the Sommerville yard and the new lechemere station (which now looks like the nicest T station in the city).

Moreover, electrification is no small feat. My only criticism is not extending the union square brand all the way to Porter Sq.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Feb 26, 2022)

Continued:
“The Green Line sucks.”
That’s what I hear most. And yes, it has so many drawbacks, not least of which are the squeaky wheels...
But one thing I admire about the green line is it’s ability to change what it officially is depending on its location. Sometimes it’s a street car, some times it’s a light rail system, and sometimes it’s a subway. It serves each of these modes rather well. 

With the extension, it now has a new category that I am not sure what to call yet.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 26, 2022)

I agree going to Porter Sq. and maybe on to Alewife would have been great. Unfortunately the right of way on the Fitchburg branch does not look wide enough to add 2 more tracks so I don't know where they would put it. Would probably have to go underground.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 26, 2022)

Tlcooper93 said:


> With the extension, it now has a new category that I am not sure what to call yet.


Probably light rail as it resembles other modern light rail systems such as Baltimore.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Feb 26, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I agree going to Porter Sq. and maybe on to Alewife would have been great. Unfortunately the right of way on the Fitchburg branch does not look wide enough to add 2 more tracks so I don't know where they would put it. Would probably have to go underground.


I’ve driven along and checked the ROW as far as porter, and there for sure is enough for single track, maybe even two.

Of course, just eyeballing it is not conclusive


----------



## Fenway (Feb 27, 2022)

Union Sq is a 10-minute walk from my home and I look forward to never having to take the 69 bus again. 

I wish they could have figured out a way to have controlled fare gates at the new stations but the people who run the T don't take it. 

It is amazing to look back to 1959 when the old MTA was able to convert the Highland Branch from commuter rail to streetcar for $9 million ( $84 M today).


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Mar 21, 2022)

Today is the big day. Here is a video from the local TV station about the opening and a new proof of payment fare policy at the new stations. I wonder if the T is experimenting with POP as used in many European tram systems.

WHDH Video


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Mar 22, 2022)

Good article from Commonwealth Magazine about the GLX. One interesting aspect is how the project was almost cancelled due to cost overruns in 2016 but was saved by some cost reductions and importantly by bringing management of the project in house instead of relying on consultants.

GLX opening a major achievement for the T


----------



## jis (Mar 22, 2022)

Now that I am awake, I just realized that this is the little itsy bitsy one stop extension to the dead end Union Sq, not the big one out to Medford/Tufts. So now my excitement is a bit tempered though we of course celebrate any extension at all.


----------



## jis (Mar 22, 2022)

MODERATOR'S NOTES: Posts discussing fare system - whether it is POP or not, have been moved to the following separate thread leaving only the Green Line specific stuff in this thread.





__





Fare Systems - POP or not


Today is the big day. Here is a video from the local TV station about the opening and a new proof of payment fare policy at the new stations. I wonder if the T is experimenting with POP as used in many European tram systems. WHDH Video The article seems to say that it is only an interim...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Mar 23, 2022)

jis said:


> Now that I am awake, I just realized that this is the little itsy bitsy one stop extension to the dead end Union Sq, not the big one out to Medford/Tufts. So now my excitement is a bit tempered though we of course celebrate any extension at all.


It also meant the restoration of service to Science Park and Lechmere the latter being an important stop for bus transfers. But for new service this is definitely the warmup for the main event which is the Medford extension.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 23, 2022)

Does anybody know why it is so slow?


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Mar 24, 2022)

Does anybody know why it is so slow?

Maybe a combination of the track being new plus new territory for operators, also the junction with the Medford branch would be slow anyway with the curves and switches.


----------



## Deni (Mar 24, 2022)

Fenway said:


> Does anybody know why it is so slow?



I like the "tap Charlie Card here" sign by the hole with a wire sticking out. Umm, maybe a few punch list items left?


----------



## Brian Battuello (Mar 24, 2022)

The MBTA is going to switch from a fare gate system to a tap card, so that they can board busses and trolleys at all entrances, but I don't think it has been implemented yet. I think the sign was premature, rather than the wires being late. I've used tap cards in many cities and generally approve, but it means we can't just pass the Charlie card back to visiting friends (legally) to spring them into the system.

BTW, I think the "Charlie" card is the best fare card name ever. If anyone doesn't know why it is named that, Google it, then listen to the song!


----------



## Deni (Mar 24, 2022)

Brian Battuello said:


> The MBTA is going to switch from a fare gate system to a tap card, so that they can board busses and trolleys at all entrances, but I don't think it has been implemented yet. I think the sign was premature, rather than the wires being late. I've used tap cards in many cities and generally approve, but it means we can't just pass the Charlie card back to visiting friends (legally) to spring them into the system.
> 
> BTW, I think the "Charlie" card is the best fare card name ever. If anyone doesn't know why it is named that, Google it, then listen to the song!


Charlie Card is definitely a good name. I do like Seattle's Orca as well.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Mar 24, 2022)

Deni said:


> Charlie Card is definitely a good name. I do like Seattle's Orca as well.


Agree on Charlie. I also like London's Oyster as in "the world is your oyster" since you can get anywhere in Metro London with it.


----------



## jis (Mar 24, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Agree on Charlie. I also like London's Oyster as in "the world is your oyster" since you can get anywhere in Metro London with it.


As is Singapore ez-link. Home - EZ-Link


----------



## daybeers (Mar 24, 2022)

Brian Battuello said:


> The MBTA is going to switch from a fare gate system to a tap card, so that they can board busses and trolleys at all entrances, but I don't think it has been implemented yet. I think the sign was premature, rather than the wires being late. I've used tap cards in many cities and generally approve, but it means we can't just pass the Charlie card back to visiting friends (legally) to spring them into the system.


And they're going to start charging $3 for each new card, ostensibly to prevent free travel as the new system will allow you to go into negative for a trip in case you don't have money to pay for it.


----------



## jis (Mar 24, 2022)

Truly modern tap card systems also allow the use of most NFC devices including NFC credit cards in addition to things like Smartphones and Apple Pay through Apple Watch and equivalent from NFC capable wearable devices. I wonder if Charlie does or will allow that. The New York MTA OMNY does.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 24, 2022)

jis said:


> Truly modern tap card systems also allow the use of most NFC devices including NFC credit cards in addition to things like Smartphones and Apple Pay through Apple Watch and equivalent from NFC capable wearable devices. I wonder if Charlie does or will allow that. The New York MTA OMNY does.


You would think, as they're using the same system from Cubic.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 25, 2022)

The T slowly rolling out a Cubic system to replace what Scheidt & Bachmann installed some 15 years ago. 

As a Boston television station pointed out last year the contract with Cubic is costing far more than what New York City paid.



Scheidt & Bachmann was the low bidder over Cubic and they were also supposed to design equipment to collect fares on the commuter rail, ferries, and paratransit but gave up in 2012.


----------



## Fenway (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 2, 2022)

Fenway said:


>



Despite the MBTA being riddled with problems, I applaud them on this extension coming within reasonable time, and under budget. 
It’s sort of like Boston/America’s version of the Elizabeth line.
Big fan of the new LRV’s too. Caught one at Riverside station today.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jun 2, 2022)

Sounds like there was some sort of incident involving a crash on the Green Line today (friend texted me the story but didn't have time to look).


----------



## west point (Jun 2, 2022)

The overhead wire appears to be just trolly type. Is there any tensioning at all?


----------



## daybeers (Jun 3, 2022)

Tlcooper93 said:


> It’s sort of like Boston/America’s version of the Elizabeth line.


Nowhere near anything of the sort lol


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 3, 2022)

daybeers said:


> Nowhere near anything of the sort lol


No need to be a drag…
I’m not an idiot; I can see the difference. 

What I am saying is that both are massive new infrastructure projects adding completely new tracks to an existing transit system. This doesn’t happen often, so I drew this comparison between the two.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jun 3, 2022)

Tlcooper93 said:


> No need to be a drag…
> I’m not an idiot; I can see the difference.
> 
> What I am saying is that both are massive new infrastructure projects adding completely new tracks to an existing transit system. This doesn’t happen often, so I drew this comparison between the two.



Second Avenue subway or East Side Access might be slightly better comparisons. 

Interestingly, London doesn't seem to get extensions to the existing lines but entirely new lines now that I think about it.


----------



## jis (Jun 3, 2022)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Sounds like there was some sort of incident involving a crash on the Green Line today (friend texted me the story but didn't have time to look).


Here is some info about the crash on Wednesday ...









Green Line Service Resumes After Trolley Crash


MBTA commuters faced more headaches Thursday, hours after two MBTA Green Line trollies collided and derailed underground near the Government Center T station. “How do we trust it if there’s all these accidents?” commuter Raj Singh asked of the late-night crash. The T said that 20 to 25...




www.nbcboston.com


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jun 3, 2022)

jis said:


> Here is some info about the crash on Wednesday ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that - interesting that they are having collisions. 

BTW I haven't followed it, but was the Red Line death due to a door malfunction?


----------



## jis (Jun 3, 2022)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Thanks for posting that - interesting that they are having collisions.
> 
> BTW I haven't followed it, but was the Red Line death due to a door malfunction?











NTSB Report: Faulty Door Control System Led to Last Month's MBTA Red Line Death


A passenger door on a Boston subway car did not function properly when a man got his arm stuck in it and was dragged to his death last month, federal investigators said Monday. The trains are equipped with safety features to prevent them from moving when the doors are obstructed, the National...




www.nbcboston.com


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 3, 2022)

jis said:


> Here is some info about the crash on Wednesday ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the plural of "trolley" spelled "trolleys" (which is what I always thought) or "trollies" (as it was spelled in the article)?


----------



## jis (Jun 3, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Is the plural of "trolley" spelled "trolleys" (which is what I always thought) or "trollies" (as it was spelled in the article)?


Apparently, both are acceptable spellings.


----------



## jis (Jun 4, 2022)

MODERATOR'S NOTE: A number of posts about London Underground have been moved to the thread where that is being discussed:






Elizabeth Line and some additional bits about Transport for London history


I rode a very short part of this new line twice 2 days before it was 'officially' opened by the Queen yesterday and have a couple of poor quality photos, anyone interested? We crammed a week's worth of doing things while back in the UK into 3 days and now back completely knackered with again...




www.amtraktrains.com





Please make further posts on London Underground to that thread and leave this thread for discussing Boston Green Line.

Thank you for you understanding, cooperation and participation.


----------

